# French bike parts



## BigonaBianchi (24 Sep 2009)

I need a seat post stem and drop bars to fit a french frame..the french components are just ever so slightly different sized to brit frames it seems.


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2009)

You anywhere near a Decathlon - they do a 25mm plus seat pin, with shims for larger diameter. Pugs were about 25mm.


----------



## TW85 (29 Sep 2009)

Peugeots were 24.8mm - careful, you might want it back out at some point! I would use a shim rather than put a Decathlon one in. 

I've got a basic peugeot seatpost and an Atax stem (also from a pug) I could do you for £10 the pair, are you in London?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Oct 2009)

thanks...sorry for delay ...

i'm not in london...am down on the coast in worthing...this is an mtk frame should fit right?...worth a punt for a tenner anyway if you can post them?

Pm me if if you can. Ta.


----------

